# Top Dog Design - SchH logo



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Can anyone help me find the website to buy the Tracking/Obedience/Protection Triatholon for Dogs logo shirts & decals?

I have the window decal on my old vehicle, but just got my new dog van and would like to slap on on the back window.

I have Googled this a few times, and can't seem to find them at present. I know they went out of business for awhile, and then reappeared...so maybe they went out of business again? Or maybe I am simply inept with a computer??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wayne~ I don't think caninespecialT's are in business anymore(you aren't keeping up with the puplist are you?)
No activitiy on the FB page for a year from them either. I am really bummed. But I did save the topdog logo, I want a tattoo of that, someday... I ordered a couple extra stickers way back when so my ugly Honda has the run fast/bite hard sticker and the triathalon one. I wish I'd known and would have gotten more.
If you want cool static stickers, hound the KC SchH club Tornado Alley for their great logo from the Nationals...I hope they are getting them done soon.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks, I was worried they went under again. 

No, I don't really keep up with the pup list...it is one thing for me to be obnoxious on this forum, it is entirely another to be obnoxious on the pup list.

The tattoo thing makes me smile...you're a bad girl...I like it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

A lady in Florida has been selling Tees and sweatshirts with the designs....I got some shirts from her at a couple of different trials the last two years...the 2010 Working Dog Championships I think...and Northeast Reg. (also 2010)...maybe someone has a program or something with the info...I might, but not awake enough to look for it!

lee


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

check out cafepress.com. you might find something similar to what you are looking for. They have pages of schutzhund stuff.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Wayne, 
Kathy Moacanin has those decals. I sent you her e-mail address in a PM.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I would LOVE another one of these t-shirts!!!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Vandal said:


> Wayne,
> Kathy Moacanin has those decals. I sent you her e-mail address in a PM.


I have always enjoyed our love/hate relationship. I am feeling the love now!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is Kathy the owner of Top Dog Designs? I would love to get a few things too...hope the business is not gone forever.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Is Kathy the owner of Top Dog Designs? I would love to get a few things too...hope the business is not gone forever.


She was, but I thought someone else took it over. I can ask her if anyone is running the business now.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Kathy still owns the copyrights for the designs, but currently there isn't anyone making or selling shirts or decals with those designs. She does still have a few items left.


----------

